# Subscribers - check your email!



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2009)

_[imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/images/87/63388.jpg[/imager]The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar_ is here!

The journey between Gate Pass and distant Lyceum is long; along the way lies a forest that has burned for decades, where a dream monster holds sway.

Before escaping the raging flames, the heroes become caught in a three-way conflict with a fiend, the fierce spirit of the forest itself, and a clan of pernicious fey who possess a powerful weapon for the coming war.

Welcome to the second adventure in the _War of the Burning Sky_ Campaign Saga. Throughout the course of the campaign saga, a party of heroes will become involved in an escalating war between mighty magical nations, and after many adventures, military battles, and mysterious intrigue, it will be up to them to decide who will emerge victorious and rule in the aftermath.

_The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar_ is the second adventure in the 12-part War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga. The entire saga is also available as a subscription product for $49.99.


----------



## talarei07 (Jul 9, 2009)

adventure looks great


----------



## EugeneZ (Jul 9, 2009)

Indeed. This is probably the first time ever I, as DM, really wanted to see an upcoming adventure before my players got to it. This is a very cool adventure. Great work!

On a side note, I think you should really modify the dates on the front page -- you're just going to get people angry with you now, since there's no way you're going to make the targetted months.


----------



## kumagroo (Jul 9, 2009)

Great news; I can't wait to see it!  (I just bought a car today and I'm more excited to get this module!)


----------



## Jack99 (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome adventure - this AP is looking better and better.


----------

